# Sundown Amps?



## Pataforce8 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey all, are Sundown amps any good?

I was originally gonna go with a Kenwood Exceleon, but I've heard the Excelon line is slipping and I've heard many good things about Sundown elsewhere.

If you've had a good (or bad) experience with Sundown, please share!


----------



## athm3x (Jan 24, 2010)

Yes, Sundown amps are very good. Well built and good customer support.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

athm3x said:


> Yes, Sundown amps are very good. Well built and good customer support.


So are ED amps...LOL


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

only 100 different discussions here about Sundown.. You'd be better off over at CA.com, lots of talk there about it... They love them SPL amps.. 

Search


----------



## FAUEE (Jul 22, 2010)

Excelon amps are also good. Not really sure where you heard that they were "slipping". The XR amps are great, powerful, and small.


----------



## Commissionmip (Jan 27, 2011)

I have heard alot of good things about Sundown amplifiers. I noticed that alot of my friends that have Hertz components are running Sundown Amps.


----------



## Pataforce8 (Feb 21, 2011)

What is it that makes them good amps? And I'm not looking for SPL, I'm looking for SQ, should that steer me away from Sundown?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I was looking at these amps my self. They are well build but I'm wondering how does the 4ch amp sounds. But I never seen them in person or heard them. I brutally have JL amps. JL 300.4 and JL 1000.1 and they sound really good. I don't have any problem with any JL stuff. Its little on the pricey side but you get what you pay for. If you do decide to go with the amp, let us know how it sounds.

On the other hand, they sound like they are powerfull amps. 100 w rms x 4 thats huge


----------



## skittlesRgood (Oct 11, 2010)

quickaudi07 said:


> I was looking at these amps my self. They are well build but I'm wondering how does the 4ch amp sounds. But I never seen them in person or heard them. I brutally have JL amps. JL 300.4 and JL 1000.1 and they sound really good. I don't have any problem with any JL stuff. Its little on the pricey side but you get what you pay for. If you do decide to go with the amp, let us know how it sounds.
> 
> On the other hand, they sound like they are powerfull amps. 100 w rms x 4 thats huge


they sound good. installed one in my friends car with an ID ctx comp set and it sounded great. are they SQ amps? no. but they do clean power.


----------



## sniper5431 (Dec 8, 2009)

I can not tell you what the front stage amps sound like. I can tell you that their sub amps are excellent. I run the 3000d for my subs. Before using the Sundown I ran a Zapco 1100.1. I have not noticed any drop in sound Quality. My amp neither gets hot or has given me any problems. I would definatley buy another if needed. I have read their support is awsome. Hope this helps 

Rich


----------



## Pataforce8 (Feb 21, 2011)

Alright, so Sundown is great for tons of power, but not so much for sound quality?


----------



## skittlesRgood (Oct 11, 2010)

no one said that. we said there is nothing wrong with the SQ of a sundown amp.


----------



## bbotelhoHI (Mar 7, 2011)

last i remember, their saz and sax lines of amps are korean parts, whereas their sae lines are chinese parts.
they are efficient and set up properly, sound really good. i got a few friends that are running 100.4 amps and 50.4 amps. i myself had their saz-1000 and their saz-1500, i really liked both amps. took a beating (when i was younger) and kept on ticking


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Pataforce8 said:


> Alright, so Sundown is great for tons of power, but not so much for sound quality?


Told ya... :laugh:



> I can not tell you what the front stage amps sound like. I can tell you that their sub amps are excellent. I run the 3000d for my subs


(edit: disclaimer, I never said anything about SD's "SQ" just that they get used a LOT by the SPL guys)


----------



## Pataforce8 (Feb 21, 2011)

bbotelhoHI said:


> sundown amps are class d. last i remember, their saz and sax lines of amps are korean parts, whereas their sae lines are chinese parts.
> 
> they wont have the same sound as a class a or an a/b, but they are efficient and set up properly, sound really good. i got a few friends that are running 100.4 amps and 50.4 amps


All of the ones I looked at were A/B. The D at the end of the model number denotes the revision of the amp.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

I have a sundown sax 50.4 sounds just fine IMO. Not one problem not one complaint. Jacob is a really good person.


----------



## bbotelhoHI (Mar 7, 2011)

Pataforce8 said:


> All of the ones I looked at were A/B. The D at the end of the model number denotes the revision of the amp.


i know the D at the end had nothing to do with its classification. it also has nothing to do with any revision. its not like the stetsom amps (7k2E vs 7k2D). but youre right, they are AB amps. for some strange reason, i always thought they were pure digital amps. thanks for shedding light on that for me  post edited.


----------



## Pataforce8 (Feb 21, 2011)

bbotelhoHI said:


> i know the D at the end had nothing to do with its classification. it also has nothing to do with any revision. its not like the stetsom amps (7k2E vs 7k2D). but youre right, they are AB amps. for some strange reason, i always thought they were pure digital amps. thanks for shedding light on that for me  post edited.


I thought I read on their site somewhere that it was the revision...oh well.

I only know that they're AB because I thought they were all D for a long time and someone told me


----------

